# Anyone want to trade designs?



## Kenan (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi.

I have a DTG printer and im goint to start selling online.

I know some pepole swich designs here in my country, but I dont weant anybody to have same designs as I.

Is there anyone here that would like to swich designs? If we are 2-3 then you get 2-3 designs for every one you give away.

We just have to make sure we dont compeate with each other.

I have my company in Sweden and will sell to Norway also.

Is there anyone here that have their company in other country that is intressted in this?

Please e-mail me to [email protected] or we can talk about it in this thread =)


----------



## andy c (Jun 25, 2013)

hello Kenan, i would be interested in seeing your designs, with a view to selling them in Australia ?


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

Same here...we are in Dallas, Texas. 
Shoot me email. [email protected]


----------



## chromemarble (Jul 2, 2013)

california dtg startup, interested in trade
pm for more info


----------



## Kenan (Sep 22, 2012)

andy c said:


> hello Kenan, i would be interested in seeing your designs, with a view to selling them in Australia ?


Sure. I will launce my webbshop next week, I can send you the link then =)


----------



## Kenan (Sep 22, 2012)

Richmendoza said:


> Same here...we are in Dallas, Texas.
> Shoot me email. [email protected]


I will send you an e-mail next week =)


----------



## Kenan (Sep 22, 2012)

chromemarble said:


> california dtg startup, interested in trade
> pm for more info


Hi.

My e-mail is in the first post, you can send more information to that one =)


----------

